# Websites to buy knives



## masherdong (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I would like to give you all a couple of links to buy name brand knives at discount prices.

www.indianacombatarts.com
www.bladematrix.com

I love both of these sites and they are both very good in terms of customer relations.  Indianacombatarts has taken care of me and my instructor when we ordered from them.  They have a lot of knock offs, but if you want something then they will order it for you at a discount price.  Sandi and Rob who work there will go out of their way to make sure you are satisfied with your product.  Tell them Mark Dong sent you.   

Bladematrix has some really nice stuff and the customer service was really helpful as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting the links.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## masherdong (Apr 18, 2006)

No prob!


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 18, 2006)

Another site to check out: edcknives.com.  This is run by a friend of mine by the name of Duane, and he mostly sells higher end stuff, but lots of butterflies.  His stock changes frequently, and he has some exclusive arrangements with certain smaller volume knife craftsmen.  Tell him Michael Schaefer sent you, if you connect with him.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting those sites.  Living in IN, I'm surprised I haven't heard of Indiana Combat Arts, but there you go.

Jeff


----------



## masherdong (Apr 20, 2006)

> Thanks for posting those sites. Living in IN, I'm surprised I haven't heard of Indiana Combat Arts, but there you go.



I think they just got started a few months ago so they are new.  They sell good products and take care of their customers really well.


----------



## knifeboy (Apr 20, 2006)

awesome sites. thanks!


----------



## antec20 (May 24, 2006)

another good place to buy knives is;  www.knifecenter.com


----------



## mylifejr (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice info... Thanks..


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 22, 2006)

Ultimate Outdoors:

http://www.ultout.com/knives.htm

Fast service, good prices on knives, especially the Spyderco / Byrd line.


----------



## ginshun (Jul 25, 2006)

There are basically only two sites that you need to know and you will almost always get the best deals available.

www.newgraham.com for productions
and
www.truenorthknives.com for customs

customer service for both is second to none.

there are a few other good ones out there, some already mentioned, but I buy a lot of knives, and 90% of them come from these two.

Oh ya, www.agrussell.com is another good one.  They are generally a little more expensive, but they have a lot of exclusives, great descriptions and they stand behind everything they sell 100%.


----------

